# Want a Golden Baby Greek Tortoise



## lacoste1988 (Sep 8, 2009)

Im looking for a golden baby greek tortoise, if anyone have one or two i will be willing to buy it off you, i live in southern california so if anyone from around here have some of them for sale i will come and pick it up, if not i will pay for the shipping. please email me at [email protected]


----------

